# check_ide_smart missing from net-mgmt/nagios-plugins



## i.am.the.problem (Tuesday at 3:22 PM)

As the title says: check_ide_smart missing from net-mgmt/nagios-plugins

Any idea where the check is?


----------



## i.am.the.problem (Tuesday at 3:35 PM)

Ah. Just spotted the following output of make install

```
configure: WARNING: Skipping check_ide_smart plugin.
configure: WARNING: check_ide_smart works only on Linux and NetBSD
```
That's annoying. How are people monitoring smart health?


----------



## i.am.the.problem (Wednesday at 1:35 PM)

I found the following plugin that works





						monitoring nagios plugin check_smart SMART Hard Drive Solid State Drive NVMe Check
					

ck :: yet another tech-blog




					www.claudiokuenzler.com


----------

